# Mothering's Annual Babywearing Photo Contest 2013



## cynthia mosher

Do you have a wonderful babywearing photo to share? We invite you to enter our Babywearing Photo Contest, sponsored by *Moby Wrap!*

*Type of Photos*

We encourage the submission of images that *celebrate **your** family and lifestyle as well as those that represent the many styles of babywearing.* Please submit original photographs that contain images of some form or fashion of babywearing. You may be asked to sign a form verifying ownership if your work is selected to win. Please do not enter photos that contain a business name, photographer credit or other text in the image. For inspiration, *check out the wonderful submissions we received last year! *

There is no limit on the number of entries but each image must be in a separate post. Each submitted photo will be reviewed by the editorial team and three images will be chosen to win based on various factors--including number of community votes and photo quality. In addition to a prize from our sponsor, *Moby Wrap*, The winners will have their image featured in the Mothering community, on our Pinterest Page and on our Facebook page. All non-winning entries will also be considered for features across *Mothering.com* and on our social media pages. Please read the *Contest Terms and Conditions* before you participate.

*PRIZES*




*1st Place*



*2nd Place*



*3rd Place*















*One Gray*

*Moby GO Original *

*A $79.95 value! *



*One Almond Blossom*

*Moby Wrap Original*

*A $55.95 value!*



*One Cornflower*

*Moby Wrap Modern*

*A $47.95 value!*



*About Moby Wrap*
*Moby Wrap* (MOther + baBY) was founded in 2003 by parents with a passion for babywearing who were looking for a more comfortable, versatile way to carry infants. Moby Wrap baby carriers are ideal for babies up to 35lbs. and are made from soft cotton in a wide array of colors and designs, including organic UV-protected. With informed parenting as its mission, *Moby Wrap* partners with other organizations that emphasize empowering parents.




*Use of Images*

Mothering may publish the entry photos elsewhere on the site or on Mothering's social media network pages (Facebook, Pinterest, etc.) so please read and agree to the *Contest Terms and Conditions* before you participate.

*How to Enter*
Submit your original photographs in this community contest thread between July 10th and July 23rd, 2013. Multiple entries are allowed in separate posts. Then, share your posted image via Pinterest, Facebook or Twitter to encourage voting on your image. Images with the most votes in the community will be considered most highly to win by the Mothering editorial team. Three winners will be contacted through their Mothering community profile by July 29, 2013 and announced to the community.



*NOTE: If you are a new member your post may be caught by our spam filter. We approve these posts throughout the day. If you don't see your post in 24 hours, please contact Cynthia Mosher or AdinaL and we will check on it for you.*


----------



## crazykittymomma

Not the best quality pic, but my proudest babywearing moment. When DD#2 was around 3 months old I took both my kids on solo trips to Disney with no stroller. I managed to get both of them, completely asleep into these carries and get them from the far end of Epcot to the car with no issues. You should have seen some of the looks I got though! Ooh boy! Everyone was asking if I needed a hand...of course I just held up my two completely free hands and said, "Nope! Babywearing is great!".


----------



## Jaimee




----------



## Jaimee




----------



## Jaimee




----------



## Jaimee




----------



## LittleBlackBug

http://[URL=http://s199.photobucket.../albums/aa19/LittleBlackBug/image-4.jpg[/IMG]

Out for a walk with my daughter and her new baby brother. We thought she would enjoy a doll carrier to be like mommy and daddy.


----------



## Crystal Mincher

Getting housework done while baby sleeps


----------



## Sara King

Checking out the soccer game with my little dude.


----------



## beckerbuns

My daughter Misty, 11 months, in the baby carrier overlooking the Yaquina Head Lighthouse tidepools in Newport, OR.


----------



## medlinniel

going hiking!


----------



## mama_to_kaylee

As a teen mom, babywearing was a great way to bond with my baby and was the start of my natural parenting journey.


----------



## mama_to_kaylee

Babywearing was great for my more cautious, wary little one.


----------



## wingeddancer

My girls are five now and we are past babywearing. However, my friend Marcia needs a Moby Wrap for her new little one. Hence, I am entering for her


----------



## AlaskanGirl

I can't even begin to count the hours/days/months I spent babywearing my two sons: Arlo (now 3), and Nelson (now 16 months). Neither of my boys were good sleepers/nappers, but they would always nap in the Moby or Ergo Sport.

Here is one of my favorite babywearing pictures of me and Arlo:


----------



## AlaskanGirl

I can't even begin to count the hours/days/months I spent babywearing my two sons: Arlo (now 3), and Nelson (now 16 months). Neither of my boys were good sleepers/nappers, but they would always nap in the Moby or Ergo Sport.

Here is one of my favorite babywearing pictures of me and Arlo:


----------



## Alexandriakyger

Finn and I getting ready to walk the dog.

We have since upgraded to the Boba 3g. Baby Bjorn is not made for babies over 15lbs.


----------



## AlaskanGirl

I can't even begin to count the hours/days/months I spent babywearing my two sons: Arlo (now 3), and Nelson (now 16 months). Neither of my boys were good sleepers/nappers, but they would always nap in the Moby or Ergo Sport.

Here is a picture of me and Nelson on our first walk/trip outside of the house, two weeks after he was born:


----------



## AlaskanGirl

I can't even begin to count the hours/days/months I spent babywearing my two sons: Arlo (now 3), and Nelson (now 16 months). Neither of my boys were good sleepers/nappers, but they would always nap in the Moby or Ergo Sport.

Here is one of my favorite pictures of the Mama's view of babywearing:


----------



## RebeccaJeeper

Here's a photo of myself with my two daughters, Nora, 9 months, and Sophia, 11years, on South Manitou Island, Michigan! This was partway through a 7 mile hike through some difficult terrain-I was worn out at the end, but we all had a great time and the sling worked great! This photo is front of a shipwreck not far off the shore- it's really amazing!


----------



## RebeccaJeeper

Here's another photo of my daughter Nora, in the ring sling-this time out Geocaching-it works great for this!


----------



## wingeddancer




----------



## wingeddancer




----------



## Fawndove Ward

Here I am wearing my 6 month old at my dads farm. we just picked some cherries


----------



## kathedra1626

Love this!!


----------



## Fawndove Ward

Here is my handsome husband hiking with our son when he was 4 months old


----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## Dustybug

This is me wearing my 2nd child (who is now 5) while my oldest (who is now 7) wore her favorite stuffed puppy.


----------



## wingeddancer

I want to win for my friend Marcia. Her girl was born on July 4th 

These are my twins Antigone and Dimitra on their 1st birthday


----------



## wingeddancer

Here is another picture


----------



## wingeddancer

I want a Moby Wrap for my friend Marcia. Her girl was born on July 4th. This is a picture of me and one of my girls at the Empire State Building in NYC.


----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## KaliShanti




----------



## tobineri

Going for a walk with my sweet little Anais... 3 months old


----------



## tobineri




----------



## girlnextdoor




----------



## kimberlychapman

Here's Robin in her dino fossil wrap. When I had my first daughter I really had trouble finding plus-sized babywearing information anywhere, so sadly I never wore her. This time, though, I have plus-sized mama friends who told me how to quickly make my own and how to do it! Now our only limitation is heating each other up in the Texas heat, but wearing her indoors in the AC rocks! I have two hands free! Yay!


----------



## Yatesvision

Getting ready for a family hike.


----------



## Yatesvision

The only way to get her to fall asleep lately. I clean, or homeschool... She goes to sleepy land


----------



## Yatesvision

Looking for shells


----------



## Michele123

I have so many I want to share! I had to teach myself how to baby wear and now I'm hoping to start a baby wearing group so those in my town can have an easier time learning.


This was when my baby, Ana, was just a couple weeks old. I'm wearing her in a homemade stretchy wrap that a friend made me.


----------



## Yatesvision

Ready for bed.


----------



## Michele123

Waring Ana in my homemade water ring sling.


----------



## Michele123

DH wearing Ana in an Ergo


----------



## Marebeard




----------



## Marebeard

Enjoying the beautiful view of the mountains in Costa Rica.


----------



## Yatesvision




----------



## Yatesvision




----------



## Rowdie

K at two months, nurse then nap while the rest of us are hiking.


----------



## Marebeard




----------



## Rowdie

Long layover. Not particularly touching, but this is one of the more utilitarian reasons I adore baby wearing.


----------



## Rowdie




----------



## Marebeard

Love these sleeping snuggling moments!


----------



## Marebeard




----------



## backtwou




----------



## Marebeard




----------



## backtwou




----------



## backtwou




----------



## backtwou




----------



## backtwou




----------



## Marebeard




----------



## Marebeard




----------



## Momsteader

Good for when you have more babies than hands!


----------



## SunCB

<img alt="ProcMediaServlet (params=[pa=0.5&sa=0&ry=480&rx=720&cr=0.0,0.0,1.0,1.0&ls=00009431959920080608000610884.JPG&nocredit=1&ci=47b8d826b3127ccec41b29e99ff900000030O08AcuWrlizaOQe3nwQ&py=5.249999843537812&px=7.0&r=0&cb=16514043&p=1&ps=50&po=0&g=2.2&f=0&bw=0.2&b=1&ph=64505&si=00009431959920080608000610884.JPG&gc=1] actions=[CachedCanvas (RawOrProxyraw([email protected]97bd59, 800) | FitToSize(java.awt.Dimension[width=640,height=480], 2) | ScaleRGB(1.015936255455017, 1.015936255455017, 1.015936255455017) | Sharpen(1.2999999523162842) | ShowPrint(java.awt.Dimension[width=720,height=480], 255, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 0, 0.800000011920929, 0.800000011920929, 0.800000011920929, 0) -> NativeCanvas(7FD530008530))]) PixSense Recompression: PX_COMP_STD 172.16.17.110 2013/07/12 01:19:45.530" class="lightbox-enabled" data-id="303003" data-type="61" src="http://www.mothering.com/community/content/type/61/id/303003/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL" style="; width: 500px; height: 333px">

DH took this of me and our boys on a very hot summer day after a friend's wedding ceremony where he and I said our vows nearly 5 years before at Schedel Arboretum and Gardens.


----------



## Soul-O

Here I am, wearing my two youngest sons right before we left for a trip to a local ceramics painting studio with my DS #4's preschool class:


----------



## InLondon

My Husband and 16 month old son on their way to the park on holiday in Scoltland!


----------



## missdawn25

My sweetie being worn by her daddy while visiting the Bronx Zoo on a Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## missdawn25

Cherry picking in the beco butterfly. He was a perfect height to choose his own fruit.


----------



## MomtoWeeWadleys

This is one of the first times Jeremiah smiled at me. He is loving the Moby!


----------



## Simplyblissed1

Happy Stella, happy Mama! We love our Boba!!


----------



## saraimunki




----------



## saraimunki

Tandem wearing my twin daughters in a Moby wrap


----------



## saraimunki




----------



## saraimunki




----------



## saraimunki




----------



## emmasummer

We wore my daughter everywhere starting at birth but this is one of the first photos we have of her in a carrier - at her baptism.


----------



## emmasummer

this is her and i later that day


----------



## emmasummer

and her and her dad

de


----------



## emmasummer

the ring sling was one of our favorites


----------



## emmasummer

we took her to lots of weddings in the ring sling


----------



## emmasummer

hazel always wears her babies "when they feel sad"


----------



## emmasummer

a sunny day for everyone in the ergo


----------



## emmasummer




----------



## emmasummer




----------



## iamhis03




----------



## iamhis03




----------



## Jaimieheart

My son and I going for a walk in our Moby Go. He's totally exposing my bra.. little rascal.


----------



## iamhis03




----------



## slm079




----------



## lastar

One of my favorite photos of my newborn Clark and I. I loved having him wrapped so close to me.


----------



## lastar

Clark on my back in his "Superman cape," as my husband puts it.


----------



## westedge

We spent the whole day at the Henry Doorley Zoo in Omaha. I wore either an infant or toddler all day. I love the additional workout challenge I get and Ava loves to hang out with me


----------



## dnator22

Hiking Red Top Mountain With Two Toddlers in Tow.


----------



## dnator22




----------



## RatherBeSquare

Here is mommy with her sweet little man Ryu... Just barely 3 months old and already the life of the party! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## RSpencerOm

A New Years Day hike through the village farms in the rainforest of Wayanad, Kerala, South India on our family holiday, and babywearing my then 23 month old in a woven wrap. In India, women hold their babies and young children, as opposed to wearing them, which I found odd for a country with such ancient roots. I got many stares from the women and young girls as I quickly wrapped up my toddler on my back. We had a fantastic time and babywearing made it that much easier and more enjoyable!


----------



## Thursday Girl

my family with my FIL and BIL


----------



## SoCaliMommy




----------



## Thursday Girl

My family.


----------



## Tara Cairo




----------



## Tara Cairo




----------



## afr2010

Hiking with my family at Trough Creek National Park, PA. Wearing my 6m old DD


----------



## Milky Meg

My oldest boy carrying my youngest







He even managed to get in a game of army men and read a bit of his book!


----------



## squarekari

Traveling in the Netherlands.


----------



## Gillian Haas

My daughter & I on our first hike together!


----------



## prairiegirl25

Gretta sleeping soundly held close to my heart


----------



## seelder

*C*loseness

*A*mazing

*R*adiant

*R*elaxing

*Y*es, up please

*M*agical

*E*verlasting love


----------



## phxmamafox

Wearing my four year-old in Venice, Italy. It's my 10th year of babywearing - still (((love))) it!


----------



## cgiroux




----------



## bionicsquirrel




----------



## hsommerv

Walking in a winter wonderland!


----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## mataji4




----------



## Mud Goddess




----------



## Jenny Hanrahan

We spent 15 weeks in the NICU doing kangaroo care with our daughter. In her first weeks home, this was the only way we got anything done!


----------



## hsommerv

Can anyone advise on how to share a post so people can vote?


----------



## Jaimee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsommerv*
> 
> Can anyone advise on how to share a post so people can vote?


Upload a picture from your computer to a post using the "insert image" button 8 icons from the right on the toolbar. Or you can drag an image from an online photo sharing site like photobucket, flickr, or picasa into a post or, depending on your browser, copy and paste (you may need to make sure you are using a "static" image from these sites- in other words, the picture's address has a url that ends in .jpg for example).


----------



## starling&diesel

Mal Pais, Costa Rica. One tired kid. One makeshift kanga wrap.


----------



## starling&diesel




----------



## starling&diesel




----------



## nature nurture

Eight year olds can baby wear too!


----------



## Thursday Girl

babywearing...allowing you to easily play (or be put in jail) by your older kids.


----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## Thursday Girl

sleepy 3.5 year old


----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## Thursday Girl




----------



## Thursday Girl

This is from when three of the moms from our mothering DDC got to meet in real life.


----------



## Yatesvision

Sewing while she falls asleep.


----------



## Yatesvision




----------



## AngCush

My baby girl, age five - and her baby. <3


----------



## AngCush




----------



## AngCush




----------



## AngCush




----------



## AngCush




----------



## AngCush




----------



## MikaelasMommy

Me wearing my Liam (my 2nd baby) in my Moby when he was exactly 1 week old. He is 10 months old now and "on Mommy" is still his favorite place to be.


----------



## MikaelasMommy

Trying out the ring sling with Liam for the first time. (Sorry, not the best lighting but I love the sun beams coming in through the window)


----------



## MikaelasMommy

Downtown Disney in the Moby.


----------



## MikaelasMommy

Nursing in the Moby at Downtown Disney. (the sun kept getting in his eyes, hence the cover)


----------



## Jwlinthelotus

DS Dorje (a couple months old asleep in sling with me) receiving a blessing from Tibetan mother of 5, grandmother of 10, and respected Buddhist teacher, Her Eminence Sakya Dagmo-la. Lovely mama Leila, mother of 4, at middle, proudly taking in the moment.


----------



## Jwlinthelotus

DW Leila with DS Dorje (4 mo. old) at Monterey Bay Aquarium 2009


----------



## Jwlinthelotus

DW called this shot "The Ultimate Dad." DD Samaya (2 1/2 y.) in Ergo and DS Dorje (6 mo.) in Moby helping make my special Organic, Gluten Free, Cow Dairy Free Pancakes: a personal recipe and a Saturday morning tradition in our family. (Disclaimer: double sling wearing of this type is probably not too safe, and as such this was a one-time occurrence in our family...Made a great photo-op though!)


----------



## Yatesvision

Loves his baby sister


----------



## Yatesvision

"You're right, baby wearing is cool mom"


----------



## AKislandgirl

My daughter and I cooking in Granny's kitchen during our family reunion last summer.


----------



## MamaRhi

These kids are now 14 & 11.


----------



## MamaRhi

Me as a young mama with my first kid, who is now 14!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama




----------



## coleina

My spectacular hubby wear our daughter Soraya (6 months) while mowing the lawn!


----------



## coleina

Our daughter Soraya (12 months) insisted on keeping her animals while daddy put her to sleep!


----------



## coleina

14 month old Soraya fell asleep on a hike on Kauai.


----------



## coleina

First day back in the Northwest, mama & 16 month old Soraya


----------



## Masel

Google Street View caught me babywearing. I have a baby in a sling and a toddler on my shoulders.


----------



## Banana731

temple visit in Japan


----------



## MissusTexas

My husband and our 7 month old daughter on a hike in Dingle, Ireland

__
http://instagr.am/p/b1FEJHuuB8/


----------



## cynthia mosher

MissusTexas, you'll have to place your entry photo in your post.

If you click on this icon  at the top of the post entry box you will get this option:



If you are uploading from your computer, pick Upload Files, and if you are getting it from a website (Flickr, Instagram, etc) then use the bottom option to enter the URL of the photo you want.


----------



## sunma

My little daughter, with my big daughter from another mother, ages 1 and 6

And here they are again....

Ages 7 and 12  Same girls, same place, (with another sister not pictured and a sibling in utero!)


----------



## love bug

My baby babywearing his babies


----------



## ETimoney




----------



## ETimoney

babywearing my son made things so much easier when he first came home from the hospital with all of his medical supplies


----------



## ETimoney

at the apple orchard with 2 of my sons


----------



## ETimoney

my youngest peeking out while at the beach


----------



## NewMamaMidwife

My little darling, Eloise, 4 months


----------



## malire

My 9 year-old niece cousin-wearing during a recent family vacation. She would literally beg to carry her 11-month-old cousin in the Ergo. It definitely contributed to some major cousin-bonding and a welcome relief when we were trekking around Disneyland!


----------



## sallyrae17

This is one of my favorite snuggly moments in my Moby wrap with my daughter. There's nothing better than a new baby in a Moby wrap, all cozy and close.


----------



## sallyrae17

Wearing my son on the lift in Vail.


----------



## sallyrae17

Crashed out during a wedding party.


----------



## sallyrae17

Ribs.


----------



## sallyrae17

You can wear your babe in the snow, too!


----------



## sallyrae17

Babywearing love.


----------



## KellyKantner

Here I am with my 3 month old, and my nearly 3 year old at the beach. Little one sleeping soundly while big one gets to yank me around.


----------



## KellyKantner

Not strictly a baby wearing photo, but here is my babe curled up in his sling on the banks of the river - one of my favorite things about the sling is that he'll stay asleep when I take it off - although usually I just let him sleep snuggled up against me. In this case, I wanted to take a quick dip in the water!


----------



## snowangel182

Mother's Day 2013 road trip to New Mexico, Arizona, and Utah. This photo was taken while spending the weekend in White Sands, NM. I love baby-wearing! I'm wearing my son (9months in the photo) in a Moby Wrap ring sling. I love all of my carriers! Perfect for hiking, shopping, cooking, camping......living. I always try to encourage other moms to try as many carriers as it takes to find their perfect fit - there is a carrier out there for everyone!


----------



## KellyKantner

Here I am with my 10 day old - planting his placenta at the base of the tree


----------



## snowangel182

Mother's Day 2013 road trip to New Mexico, Arizona, and Utah. This photo was taken while spending the weekend in White Sands, NM. I love baby-wearing! I'm wearing my son (9months in the photo) in a Moby Wrap ring sling. I love all of my carriers! Perfect for hiking, shopping, cooking, camping......living. I always try to encourage other moms to try as many carriers as it takes to find their perfect fit - there is a carrier out there for everyone!


----------



## snowangel182

Mother's Day 2013 road trip to New Mexico, Arizona, and Utah. This photo was taken while spending the weekend in White Sands, NM. Admiring the amazing Yucca plant. I love baby-wearing! I'm wearing my son (9months in the photo) in a Moby Wrap ring sling. I love all of my carriers! Perfect for hiking, shopping, cooking, camping......living. I always try to encourage other moms to try as many carriers as it takes to find their perfect fit - there is a carrier out there for everyone!!


----------



## CCoello

Hiking with my 9-month old in Olympic National Forest!


----------



## justchanti

My daughter Eulalie (age 10 months here) and I, on a hike in an old growth forest in the pacific NW.


----------



## justchanti

Nothing sexier than a man wearing his baby! Here my husband is carrying our then 5 month old daughter as we take a walk along the beach in southern California.


----------



## SnuggyBaby




----------



## SnuggyBaby




----------



## michelleepotter

My oldest daughter wearing her baby in her Mei Tai. She was 9 in this photo.


----------



## Veritas Vitae

Daddy's first try with the Moby - 3 weeks old


----------



## Veritas Vitae

Fall Festival


----------



## blessedwithboys

<img alt="ProcMediaServlet (params=[pa=0.0&sa=0&ry=400&rx=550&cr=0.032407407,0.0,0.962963,1.0&ls=00007199471820050918192955790.JPG&nocredit=1&ci=47b5d739b3127ccecc715526319200000010O08AcMW7Ry5Ytwe3nwc&py=7.0&px=4.656693973156917&r=0&cb=16777215&p=3&ps=50&po=1&g=2.2&f=0&bw=0.2&b=1&ph=65535&si=00007199471820050918192955790.JPG&gc=1] actions=[CachedCanvas (RawOrProxyraw([email protected]46a2bdc, 600) | Crop(15, 0, 429, 623) | FitToSize(java.awt.Dimension[width=266,height=400], 2) | ColorSaturate(0.0) | ScaleRGB(1.0, 1.0, 1.0) | Sharpen(1.2999999523162842) | ShowPrint(java.awt.Dimension[width=550,height=400], 255, 1.0, 1.0, 1.0, 0, 0.800000011920929, 0.800000011920929, 0.800000011920929, 0) -> NativeCanvas(7F0728074610))]) PixSense Recompression: PX_COMP_STD 172.16.17.66 2013/07/17 18:46:50.771" class="lightbox-enabled" data-id="303910" data-type="61" src="http://www.mothering.com/community/content/type/61/id/303910/width/500/height/1000" style="; width: 500px; height: 1000px">

This "baby" is starting college next month! It's my ds1 at 4 mos old in early 1995. He taught me everything I know about babywearing and mothering in general. *sniff sniff*


----------



## EWestergaard

Morning hike


----------



## EWestergaard

baby friends


----------



## HeatherBusch

My first experience of baby wearing. We loved it!!


----------



## margrocks

Babywearing has been a lifesaver and a joy for my daughter, Remember, and me. When she was wee (above), she would sleep for up to 3 hours in the ring sling in the stomach carry, allowing me to indulge in a number of luxurious pasttimes like going to the bathroom and eating. ( : She's 15 months now, but still LOVES the hip carry with the sling. When I put it on, she jumps up and down, hugs me and croons "Mamaaa" when I slip her in. I love that babywearing has allowed her to see the world from my perspective, and to actively engage with me and others in a way that passively sitting in a stroller never would. It also makes getting through security at the airport a breeze!


----------



## kayandbee

Mothers Day at the local lavender farm with my 3 year old and 9 month old in my favorite ring sling.


----------



## kayandbee

Mothers day at our local lavender farm with my 9 month old and favorite ring sling.


----------



## Jenny Vater

Cross country skiing with my son on my back.


----------



## kayandbee

And one more from Mothers Day! My 9 month old loved the lavender farm.


----------



## Jenny Vater




----------



## Jenny Vater

My rainbow baby (9 years old) holding my youngest in our rainbow wrap.


----------



## DanceGina

Working in the garden with my little man:


----------



## likeniceweather

The Balloon Festival


----------



## tankgirljones

This is me and my son (1 yr +) last year on our annual family week+ camping/canoeing trip. This baby hawk was a lifesaver and I can still use it this year.


----------



## craftymcgluestick

Giant backpack, little front pack while on vacation in Maine.


----------



## Laureloo

An early spring hike with my sweet monkey-girl in an Ergo.


----------



## Laureloo

All snuggled up in a ring sling to keep each other warm on a snowy February day.


----------



## Laureloo

Exploring Longwood Gardens together in a ring sling.


----------



## Laureloo

Happy girl...cuddling with mama!


----------



## jrcash

Enjoying a walk with my baby girl and my two little boys on a beautiful spring day. Couldn't chase those boys around without going hands free with my Moby. Plus, she sleeps like a dream in it!


----------



## LeahRachel

Sisters and their babies


----------



## Caspian




----------



## junia




----------



## junia




----------



## agardemal

My sling saved me during that fussy, colicy stage. I used it until he figured out he could get around faster on his own! Peanut's 18 months old now and I can't wait to have another one!


----------



## Kym13

This is the very 1st vacation for my lil one and the very 1st time on the ocean for either of my guys, so this is a VERY special picture to me!!!


----------



## ddreps

Four days old and snug as a bug,... wishing she could go back in the womb, so this is as close as we could get.


----------



## beckijeanne

out walking on our trip to Portland Oregon!


----------



## SamSie

Not the best picture with all the shadows but it shows my favorite part of babywearing . . . their little heads are always right under your nose ready to be kissed!!


----------



## beckijeanne

my happy boy on our hike to Multnomah falls!


----------



## beckijeanne

not the greatest picture but this was when my sweet boy was a month old. Only way i ever got house work done!


----------



## khard

Little Elaina and I love Babywearing.


----------



## khard




----------



## khard




----------



## w1ldl1femama

Beautiful backpack trip May Long Weekend with our 2.5 yr old, Willmore Wilderness, Alberta


----------



## STLmama225

My 7 month old son hanging out in the Ergo on our family vacation to Lake Tahoe. He is sporting the Mickey Mouse hat that I wore when I was a baby myself.


----------



## w1ldl1femama

Backpacking with a willing 2 yr old rider, Skyline Trail, Jasper National Park, Alberta


----------



## w1ldl1femama

Sharing the trail with grizzlies with our 9 month old daughter, Whitehorse Wildland, Alberta


----------



## Sibyl29




----------



## Sibyl29

At her first M's game!


----------



## Heather Mahan

Here is me and my daughter when she was just shy of 2. I babywear all the time, but barely get pictures so this is the best I have from 2/2009


----------



## nat2217

BLOWING KISSES TO DADDY AT WORK!


----------



## nat2217

Winter wonderland walk


----------



## nat2217

3 new momma's getting some exercise, hiking with their little ones (I am on the far right).


----------



## Chelington Moto

http://s29.photobucket.com/user/junipersage/media/DSC05771.jpg.html" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Liliana Cristea




----------



## Jaimee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chelington Moto*
> 
> http://s29.photobucket.com/user/junipersage/media/DSC05771.jpg.html" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </a>


Just drag your pic from PhotoBucket's site into a post on this site. Or copy and paste. Or upload using the "insert img" icon on the toolbar and copy and paste this url into the url box: http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/junipersage/DSC05771.jpg


----------



## Teti

Family holidays in Wales (UK). Our one-year-old enjoyed the hiking trails and, thanks to babywearing, so did I!


----------



## meganmagee

This is my husband baby wearing on a beach in Alaska, while we were dip netting and camping!


----------



## dragonflii




----------



## Lavender Mom

Fall hike at the Minnesota Landscape Arboretum with my baby in the Ergo.


----------



## beckyteach

Here I am wearing my 4 month old at the farm. Love the close snuggles created with my rs!


----------



## Chloe'sMama

Here are a few photos of me wearing my little man....


----------



## tnikolic

My daughter at 14 months at the Lavender fields in a sling I made myself. We babywear everyday, I will miss it when she gets too big.


----------



## number304

A rare nuzzle moment.


----------



## sgardella

My 11 year old sister loves to wear my 8 week old son in the Moby. He loves it too


----------



## sgardella

Posing in the lobster cutouts @ 4 weeks old in the Moby on a family vacation to Maine


----------



## tnikolic

Baby wearing on a hike is the way to go! At the top of Lava Butte! It was hard to get her to look at the camera as she was amazed by the view.


----------



## tnikolic

Hiking along the Benham Falls trail! She adores the sound of the river!


----------



## tnikolic

Tulip festival! Our favorite part about April!


----------



## tnikolic

Seattle skyline and the vintage boat show when she was 6 weeks old!


----------



## tnikolic

Matching mommy and me hats


----------



## tnikolic

Oregon Coast - Fall 2012 - the first time she got to play in the sand!


----------



## tnikolic

Washington coast at sunset - June 2013. The sky was on fire.


----------



## Tamara Anderson

This was in 1985, I was baby wearing before it was "cool"!

We were visiting Victoria, BC, Canada with our newborn.

Can you tell I am related to TNicolic above, she is the baby in the

Snugglie!


----------



## Tamara Anderson

My husband baby wearing in 1992 in Parksville, BC, Canada


----------



## Tamara Anderson

My husband and our daughter on a hike in 1992.


----------



## Tamara Anderson

Butterfly museum in Parksville, BC, Canada.


----------



## Tamara Anderson

Beach walk in 1992, Cannon Beach, Oregon


----------



## Tamara Anderson

Baby wearing in a hand-me-down backpack in California on our baby's first trip to visit her grandfather. (1986)


----------



## Tamara Anderson

Husband and daughter in 1988.


----------



## mikavela

Getting in a good whiff of the roses at Portland's 

Rose Test Garden on mommy's back in a Kozy Mei Tai.


----------



## ein328

Babywearing makes homesteading possible


----------



## Nicole Hood

My babywearing husband with our daughter Ava and my proud and supportive Dad!


----------



## Nicole Hood

Our newborn's first visit to the beach in my hometown of Destin, FL. Wearing my Moby Wrap.


----------



## thepaleomama

This is a picture of my daughter being worn by my younger sister. They had such an amazing bond. I'm blessed to have captured this moment before my sister passed away.


----------



## NuzzleNudge

Wearing My Baby Girl While Hiking over a Bridge


----------



## NuzzleNudge

It's Baby Wearing Time! Newborn Phineas Snuggled Safe in the Moby and His Daddy's Strong Arms and Safe Hands while we get some fresh air.


----------



## NuzzleNudge

Daddy Adjusting Phin To Be Safe and Cozy in the Moby


----------



## NuzzleNudge

Newborn Phineas Cradled So Safe and Warm in the Moby Wrap and in Daddy's hands and Arms


----------



## NuzzleNudge

Tiny Newborn Phineas Nestled up Against Daddy's Tender Hand while cozy and safe in the Moby


----------



## Melirose

Baby wearing on my way to the polls for the 2012 election.


----------



## NuzzleNudge

Loving A Beautiful Day and Baby Wearing!


----------



## NuzzleNudge

A Happy Candid Moment with The Newborn Nestled in the Moby Wrap


----------



## NuzzleNudge

Daddy Loves Wearing this Boy! He's getting heavy!


----------



## wolfmama31

My DD's first outdoor concert at 3 weeks old!


----------



## amandacowgill




----------



## wolfmama31

Hiking in our Ergo Performance at 3 months.


----------



## wolfmama31

Mama Baby beach walk at 2 months.


----------



## wolfmama31

Daddy's little bundle


----------



## wolfmama31

2 Mamas with Front Papooses!


----------



## najeen54

With three little boys ages 4 and under (4 if you count dad), its sometimes hard to get everything done between work and home. Baby wearing helps us get it all done while spending time with the kids.


----------



## Curious

My mom took this picture as we were leaving to carry a meal over to neighbors who had a new baby. We never needed any baby winter gear. I used my husband's coats and baby kept us both steamy on many cold days. We got lots of double-takes as we walked down the street.


----------



## Angie Danielle

This is a picture of my beautiful mom carrying me in 1983 when I was 2-3 months old at White Rock Beach, BC. It's one of my favourite pictures as I now wear my son everywhere and the nothing can compare to the feeling of being physically connected to my baby.


----------



## Angie Danielle

My two boys! Such a wonderful 'pro' of a large age gap is having an extra set of hands. My 9year old wearing our 3month old on our walk to school


----------



## Angie Danielle

My sister and I are 18months apart and grew up very close. Having babies 7 months apart has brought us back together again. Wearing our babies (1 month & 8 months) for a walk in the beautiful sun on a Spring day in Roberts Creek, BC


----------



## Angie Danielle

At 9 years old he discovered the wonderful aroma of baby and cannot get enough!


----------



## Angie Danielle

Wearing my 2 month old for a hike. Very content and slept most of the way up, had a feed at the top and slept back down.


----------



## Angie Danielle

My best friend from grade 5 (19 years!) and I both shared our pregnancy news on the same day. After drifting apart for a while, we are reunited as mommas and wear our baby boys for walks!


----------



## wolfmama31




----------



## wolfmama31




----------



## wolfmama31

Napping & Snacking - the beauty of being worn!


----------



## hsommerv

Tried to submit this earlier but not sure if it worked. This is my mom wearing my son while she throws pots.


----------



## Yatesvision

Helping mom work on the website. Babywearing is a necessity for this wahm.


----------



## Yatesvision




----------



## Caspian

Please accept this submission... I'm sorry it is a day late. This is my daughter and I as we walked through the produce section of the Eugene Saturday market. A lovely stranger named Tricia Seabold approached us and took this photo. My submission is late because I was waiting to hear back from her about posting the photo.


----------



## annabaker

missed the deadline....but wanted to share anyways! My sweetie with our 4 month old daughter on top of Sphinx Mountain, in Montana. Elevation 10,876ft, this is our proudest accomplishment with our daughter. The entire hike took 12 hours and she slept almost the entire time! We think she is the youngest person to summit this mountain!?


----------



## blessedwithboys

Have the winners been posted yet? I can't find them anywhere...


----------



## snowangel182

I'm curious as well!


----------



## cynthia mosher

Not yet.


----------



## KaliShanti

winners yet? 


Code:


winners yet? [IMG alt="smile.gif"]http://files.mothering.com/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]


----------



## cynthia mosher

I will post the winners as soon as they are determined.


----------



## blessedwithboys

Where will they be posted?


----------



## cynthia mosher

Here. I'm just waiting for final editorial votes. It was a pretty close run for the ones determined to be the finalists. We should be able to announce the winners tomorrow.


----------



## blessedwithboys

Sorry, the first post said the 29th...


----------



## cynthia mosher

Thank you all for the wonderful images of babywearing!

After considerable editorial review and voting we have our three winners!

*1st Place - **Jaimee*



*2nd Place: mataji4*



*3rd Place: Kalishanti*



*Congratulations!!*




*1st Place*

*Jaimee*



*2nd Place*

*mataji4*



*3rd Place*

*Kalishanti*















*One Gray*

*Moby GO Original *

*A $79.95 value! *



*One Almond Blossom*

*Moby Wrap Original*

*A $55.95 value!*



*One Cornflower*

*Moby Wrap Modern*

*A $47.95 value!*



Thanks again to everyone for sharing their beautiful babywearing images!


----------

